# Problem with seller - peopeg (watchuseek nick) /diagnostic64 (ebay/sctf nick)



## funky_banana (Mar 21, 2009)

here's a summary of the story:
bought watch from seller at sales thread. 
watch was faulty contacted seller and took him 2 weeks to reply.
then was advised to send it back. 
seller mentioned nothing was received. thought it was really lost in mail. 
2 months later, found out seller had listed the watch on ebay. and the same exact one that i had sent back.

heres the ebay link:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?type=3&campid=5336121778&toolid=10001&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D250600882477

heres the original sales thread link:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=336981

heres my write up on seller:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2827583#post2827583

hope the mods here are able to help out... :-(


----------



## ka-boom (Nov 15, 2009)

When you originally sent it BACK to him, did you use any sort of tracking, or delivery and signature confirmation?


----------



## funky_banana (Mar 21, 2009)

ka-boom said:


> When you originally sent it BACK to him, did you use any sort of tracking, or delivery and signature confirmation?


yes i got the tracking and watch was stated delivered to him. 
and no reply from him ever since.

just found out today that he is still selling watches.

buyers beware of this email!
[email protected]

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,5069.0.html


----------

